# Bought a GTO project, am I screwed?



## 74guy (Aug 22, 2013)

So hey all, New to the forum from MN. Young guy starting a family and I picked up this 1974 GTO Ventura for just under $3400. Was this a horrible investment? Thinking of spending the next 16 years fixing it up for my boy who was just born ha.

I am hoping I didnt overspend. The body is really rough and has a lot of work needed. But the motor, a pontiac 400 was rebuilt recently with a rebuilt muncie 4 speed. Also I am not a professional by any means but the underside appeared to have alot of work done. So I can at least drive it for fun now while I build up fixer-up-funds. 

Lay it on me boys...Thoughts?

GTO Photos by jvee86 | Photobucket
:seeya:


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

IMO you paid too much. With a good motor and trans ( hopefully that is what you have) I think $1500 - 2000 would have been more inline. I don't know much about the 74's, but you don't see many of them around so you do have something a little different. You are going to need a lot fixer-up funds regardless of what you paid for the car. Good luck with your project.


----------



## Darth (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a friend who works for MSD out in Texas. Their test bed cars for ignitions and upgrades are an old Chevy II and a 74' Ventura. They both look like utter POS's. Having said that, you would not want to try to race either of them. In anything. Underneath they are basically brand new race cars (tubular frame, coil over shocks, computer controlled this and that, EFI, baffled exhaust...) with over 550 HP. So you could go that route and make your car a sleeper. I'm sure if you contacted the offices of MSD in El Paso and said you had a 74' Ventura and you had no idea what anybody could possibly do to this car to make it badass they would have a series of suggestions for and or parts to sell you to put a smile on your face.:cheers

Having said that, you might have paid a bit much. If you love the car, plan to keep it, and it puts a smile on your face then $3,400 is probably okay for a long term investment. If you plan on keeping it, it will be hard to justify the time and money you put in it as those cars just aren't popular and I don't see that changing anytime soon. What I mean is, say someone takes the time to make the ultimate AMC Gremlin. It has AWD, a 750 horsepower supercharged engine, traction control…you name it. They spent over $100,000 making the Ultimate Gremlin. The problem is…it's still a Gremlin. They will NEVER get back what they spent on that car because nobody wants a gremlin. That’s kind of the same way with a 74’ Ventura. If you spend $15-20,000 fixing it up, someone’s probably going to say, “Man, I could get this 78’ Trans Am for that. And it looks way cooler.”

So as an investment, not sure if you will get your money back. But if you plan on keeping it for your son as you say, then go for it. I’m in the same boat with my 66’ Pontiac 2+2. It will probably cost me around $20-25000 to full restore that car. I love it. I’m 41 and I’ve had it since I was 16. Lots of memories. Having said that, nobody will want to pay $35,000-40000 for it because they can buy a GTO for that. These cars just aren’t as popular. I’ve watched them roll across the floor at Mecum and Barret Jackson and the announcers talk about what a beautiful car it is and how they just love these full sized Pontiacs and you don’t see many of them and they are a dying breed and what a fun car to own. But at the end you always hear

“…and the bid goes on for the 2+2. Up next is a 67’-69’ Camaro in okay shape like the other 27 we have seen today and it just sold for $38,000.”


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

You paid more than I would have, but you're still safe. The motor and trans would cost more than the entire amount you paid if you sourced/rebuilt them yourself. I think $2500-$3000 would have been a good deal. $400 isn't worth worrying about. That car has a ton of potential, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## teamwoody72 (May 23, 2008)

You may have paid a little much but if the motor is rebuilt (correctly) you did ok. You don't see to many 74's out there. My suggestion is to make it safe to drive and come up with a plan. A restoration will cost in upwards of $25-$30k with you doing most of it. Do your research and see what kind of money they bring restored to determine if you wanna go that route. Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

$3400 is a great investment if it means over the next 16 years you will have some quality time spent with your son, even if you spend another $15K on the restoration the price of a father/son project is worth every penny. My oldest grandchild is now 16 and she helped me with the 66 and 67, she is my car show buddy and the amount I spent on restoring the cars could not have bought the relationship we have.

Good luck with the new family and the new car.


----------



## jsgoatman (Mar 5, 2013)

Great post 05!! I agree....if the car is a project you can work with your Son on (when he is old enough), the value is priceless. If you just purchased it to play around with, I think you paid a bit too much. If you are going to love the car, go for it! Welcome to the forum and the land of "Goats"!! lol


----------



## 74guy (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the replys and info. I see what you are all saying about this car not being as valuable or wanted. But that was part of the reason I was drawn to it. As a young guy with new home and kids funds aren't huge an this was a way a coil afford a running GTO. I was hopin my value would be found in the engine an tranny which are in great shape. Plus he advertised a bunch of work done. Here is what his ad said. 
THIS GOAT FEATURES A FACTORY 4 SPEED MUNCIE WITH A HURST SHIFTER!

TRANNY HAS BEEN REBUILT AND CAR IS POWERED BY A PONTIAC 400. ALL NEW IN THE LAST COUPLE YEARS......

FACTORY RESTORED 15 INCH PONTIAC RALLEY II WHEELS, NEW DUAL EXHAUST, NEW SPEEDO CABLE

NEW TIRES, NEW SHOCKS, NEW LEAF SPRINGS, NEW COIL SPRINGS, ALL NEW FRONT SUSPENSION PARTS.

NEW GAS TANK, ALL DRUM BRAKES WERE REPAIRED, NEW EDELBROCK CARB WITH ELECTRIC CHOKE,

NEW EDELBROCK MANIFOLD, NEW MILD CAM, NEW DOUBLE ROLLER TIMING CHAIN, NEW OIL PUMP, NEW FUEL PUMP,

THIS CAR IS A DRIVER AND RUNS STRONG! ALL LIGHTS WORK INCLUDING THE GAS GAUGE. Has rust needs body work.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

05GTO said it projects are a great way to connect with the kids, 20 YO daughter helped with mine and has already claimed it. Had two offers for it this year and i told them my daughter would kill me if i sell it. 
It's a cool car, you don't see many and i like that. Nuts and bolts parts will be reasonable as it takes all Nova parts of which there were a bazillion made. Sounds like the running gears mostly done so it's time to brush up on your body and paint. Had a 72' Nova with a 350hp/350 and that was one hell of a sleeper, i can imagine what a well tuned 400 will do in a light little car like that...welcome to the forum...:cheers


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Really not a bad price with all that you have listed that's been done to it. The 4-speed is what would have sold me. Try finding a 1974 Ventura for cheap. One of my favorite body types because I like the Nova. I have only seen a couple for sale in my area, and they weren't $500 -$1,500 specials. They were more in the range you paid and a bit higher. They seem to get higher prices because they do resemble the Nova. In 1974, there were 5,335 GTO coupes and 1,723 GTO hatchbacks. 

With the torque of a 400CI and the 4-speed, you may want to add subframe connectors to stiffen the body -should be the same as the Nova. I had a 1972 Nova and you want to check the rear frame rails for rot. Moisture/salt can get in there and rust away. Again, like a Nova, so you may find some parts that will interchange and work.

My only complaint on the '74 GTO is the cheesy red/white/blue stripes and lettering. I would have to do something about this and retro it with some "real" emblems from an earlier style GTO. Like most here have said, the cost to restore the car will be expensive and when its all said and done, it won't be worth what you put into it. With that in mind, I would personalize it in an effort to save a resto budget and have fun. Dig up some magazines from the mid-late Seventies and build it to that "era look". Had a friend in the late 1970's who had a 1969 Nova, British racing green/white vinyl top, high in the rear to fit the good old N-50 "steam roller" tires, Lakewood traction bars, and aluminum slots which were popular in the day (along with Cragar mags). It was mean looking. The car has potential, but don't look to restore it to get a big return on your investment. Great father/son project as spoken of by other members. Have fun!


----------



## AMT1379 (May 11, 2010)

My Dad and I got my Goat as a project car. Looking back I'm sure we overpaid, and could have bought a better restoration candidate, but is also given us 15 years of fun (and frustration). Glad we did it, and now I'm looking forward to years working on the car with my daughters ages, 3 and six months!


----------

